
The Sickness That Is Depression - andreyk
http://www.andreykurenkov.com/writing/life/conveying-depression/
======
krylon
> You know how it feels when you are at a social event, and just can’t seem to
> get along with anyone - alienated ? Depression makes you feel like that,
> even among friends.

To me, this is the worst part about depression. At the time I most need other
people around me, it drives me further into isolation. I am lucky to have some
people in my life that care enough to not give up on me and drag me out of it.
That always seems to be the first step towards healing, getting back in
contact with other human beings.

(Don't get me wrong, I am in a good place right now. This just stirred some
unpleasant memories.)

~~~
indemnity
Support is key...I’ve been in some pretty dark places myself, and I worry to
think what would have happened if I didn’t have a brother who dropped
everything to come hang out with me, several years ago.

------
ncmncm
"Depression" is used to describe any number of barely-related syndromes. The
only way anybody seems to know to distinguish them, or to diagnose them, is by
which medication turns out to help after it's been tried. That makes drug
trials iffy propositions; if a drug helps only one per six patients, maybe
they were the only ones with the kind of depression it's good for. (And of
course some patients have more than one kind.)

Medically, it rivals unconsciousness for making the patient unable to seek
help, with the wrinkle that others tend to blame the patient for failing to
try hard enough.

